# Best care for paint chip



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a paint chip on the front of the hood that has a light rust inside of it. Other then that small chip the rest of the paint is pretty flawless. What would be the best route to clean/seal that without messing with a auto body shop or getting too deep into the repair? I fix helicopters for a living in the Army and usually sand the area then apply primer, but I don't want to sand anything since the paint is pristine. I also don't want to seal it and have it get worse. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

dquack said:


> I have a paint chip on the front of the hood that has a light rust inside of it. Other then that small chip the rest of the paint is pretty flawless. What would be the best route to clean/seal that without messing with a auto body shop or getting too deep into the repair? I fix helicopters for a living in the Army and usually sand the area then apply primer, but I don't want to sand anything since the paint is pristine. I also don't want to seal it and have it get worse. Thanks for any advice.


Hello, you will need to get a rust neutrilizer and treat the rust first. If its just a chip you can apply touch up paint to the area and build it up to the same thickness as the rest of the hood.


----------

